# Linux on Xbox one s?



## excelxfw (Nov 21, 2021)

can linux be ran on xbox one s


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2021)

I wish.

but no the locked-down bootloader wouldnt allow OS booting. also the hypervisor that likely gets in the way of linux.


----------



## Ducxy (Nov 25, 2021)

Like said above, not gonna happen without any kind of exploit or way to get around the console's security.
The only way I see it happening right now is through virtualization through a UWP app. (Which is someone does write a VM for the console, It won't be very performant as apps on Xbox have limited resources.)


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> I wish.
> 
> but no the locked-down bootloader wouldnt allow OS booting. also the hypervisor that likely gets in the way of linux.


Not necessarily. The Xbox One has three operating systems, the Host OS and two virtualized OSes, one for games and one for apps. Until late 2019 it was possible to get Host OS to run arbitrary crap under either of the other two OSes by just placing a file with the right name on the hard drive. No one is going to invest the time implementing linux as a VBI for an out dated firmware that next to no one is running though. I know one guy from the old XDE discord server was messing with it but Host OS sends heart beats to the other two to make sure they haven't crashed and afaik he never finished getting that implemented so Host OS would kill it almost instantly. https://xosft.dev/wiki/external-vbi-loading/

Edit: it was actually patched in 2017, not 2019. My mistake.


----------

